# Harness recommendation



## Ace12 (Feb 8, 2008)

I am wanting to get into some recreational tree climbing and also some rapelling. I need a good harnes that work work for both DdRT and SRT. i have been looking at the new petzl sequoia, but its $345. anyone have a reccomendation?

Also, I would like opinions on rope brand and type. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## safeT1st (Feb 9, 2008)

*Learning the ropes*

I was in your position 1 yr ago . Have begun to get a handle on tree climbing . I would suggest getting a copy of WesSpur's catalogue and browsing through it . You will find many knowledgable people here who are so willing to share their experiences and will answer questions . All I can add is don't go into this ill-equiped , in a hurry or not knowing . You may not get a second chance if you take a fall . Best of luck .


----------



## 2FatGuys (Feb 9, 2008)

I would also suggest the Sherril Tree catalog. Sherril is a sponsor of this site. They are huge supporters of recreational tree climbing and know the diference between a work saddle and a recreational one. Try to find a group (or an individual) qualified to help you learn the good habits before you teach yourself some bad ones. There are about 20 climbers listed in GA on the treeclimbers.com (Tree Climbers International) website. Also, check out "Dancing With Trees". The southeast is a GREAT place to learn!

Stay safe... Have fun...


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 9, 2008)

What is the difference between a work saddle and recreational saddle?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Feb 13, 2008)

I will give you a cut and dried recomendation, Komet Butterfly. Keep looking if you don't want to take my word for it, but it will haunt you. Order with confidence.


----------



## Ace12 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks I will look into that one. I am also still eyeballing the Petzl sequoia. It looks very similar to the Burtterfly.


----------



## BRCCArborist (Feb 14, 2008)

Ace12 said:


> What is the difference between a work saddle and recreational saddle?




Work saddles are typcally a little more heavy duty, sometimes made of leather or other thicker material. Rec saddles are lighter, built more for a lot of movement and comfort.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Feb 14, 2008)

True... but the line between them is getting more fuzzy every year. I use a "work" saddle (Buckingham Deluxe Master Arborist). It is much bulkier than a New Tribe or the Petzl, but much lighter and more comfortable than the old Weaver saddle I started in 20+ years ago. The wide back on my saddle and the padded leg loops make my saddle comfortable for many continuous hours in the tree.

If you are looking to do recreational climbing only, I would look toward the less bulky ones. But, I have been VERY pleased with how well mine holds up to heavy use and how convenient it is to haul a lot of gear into the tree.

Good luck.


----------



## moss (Feb 14, 2008)

A good climbing harness is a good climbing harness and works equally well for rec or work. The Butterfly II lacks a center attachment point for some types of SRT ascent (What the Sequoia SRT version has). The BII is set up for a more experienced climber, the floating anchor bridge can get a beginner climber in trouble. The New Tribe work harnesses are excellent for SRT or DdRT, it's what I use primarily. I'm a rec climber and can tell you that if you plan on climbing regularly then you'll want the support and durability of a work harness. I think the rec/work distinction between harnesses is mostly a marketing idea except for the New Tribe Basic harness which is truly a dedicated rec harness.
-moss


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Feb 14, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I will give you a cut and dried recomendation, Komet Butterfly. Keep looking if you don't want to take my word for it, but it will haunt you. Order with confidence.




I own a Komet saddle and love it. A MAJOR problem I have with it is the fact that the clevis' that hold the bridge can come undone. You have to be vigilant about making sure they are tightened up.

I recently tried the sequoia and the the kolibri, neither one is as comfortable as my dragonfly...

I am still waiting for the ultimate saddle to be developed.


----------

